# Lifting in early pregnancy??



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi, 
Ive tried to research as much as i can into this but there seems to be no set rule. I would really appreciate some honest advice. im a childminder 5 days a week for 10hrs a day. Now most of the children are toddling and Im finding ways to avoid lifting as much as possible. However, i have just taken on one new 15 month old tot (prior to FET) who is a large baby, yet still crawling into hazards and requiring frequent lifting. So far, Ive managed to get help so have not yet had to lift him. However, as of next week i will have to lift him again alone as well as running around after the others. In all honesty, its alot of lifting..by which i mean frequent due to his age and stage of development. On the days i care for him i will also have to push a heavy double buggy. So far Im five weeks pregnant and do get odd aches, exhaustion and mild crapms after a busy day(ive had no bleeding though) If I add him into the group it will mean more work etc. what I honestly need to know is am i putting my pregnancy at risk? Do i tell his mum i cant do it now and risk losing all the extra money? Obviously my babies or baby come before my income therefore I just need honest advice from a professional. 

Thanks

El x


----------

